# EPAK in Kansas City?



## KenpoTex (Aug 17, 2005)

One of the guys that trains at the studio told me he might possibly be moving to KC, and asked me if I knew of any Kenpo schools up there.  I told him I didn't know off the top of my head but I knew a good place to ask 

So, does anyone know of a good school in the KC area?  I appreciate any feedback,

thanks.


----------



## Ray (Aug 17, 2005)

You might contact Scott Bonner. He may know someone in Kansas City.  He's in St. Louis.

Follow this link to his contact info:
http://ukkd.tripod.com/washu/page3.html


----------



## searcher (Aug 17, 2005)

I live to the south of KC and I can tell you from experience that a good EPAK school is very hard to find.   He can check with AKKA and with Mr. Walter Justice.


----------



## redcdiver (Aug 17, 2005)

I have met Mr. Walter Justice several times and can highly recommend him. He is in Kansas City, KS.  His number is 913-596-9700.

www.tendous-kenpo.tripod.com

Mark Taplar


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 17, 2005)

I spoke ot these guys on the phone one time...

American Kenpo Karate Academies 4030 Broadway Kansas City, MO 64111-2621
Rick Gibbins

(816) 756-1340


----------



## Pab (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanx for the thread start tex. I am the "guy that trains at the studio" anyway i appreciate the help. I will be going to KC this weekend, I will try to visit some studios and at least call some others.

 In addition this place is pretty cool, i think i will enjoy it. I do wonder how i haven't came across it in my countless kenpo google rampages.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 18, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey "tex" are you coming up to Omaha for the seminar with Doc Chapel?  


-David


----------

